# "This Sceptered Isle set in a silver sea"



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to the UK in three weeks and was wondering if anyone knew of any great places that haven't been invaded by 1000's of tourists. Anywhere in England,Wales or Scotland would be of interest. Thanks.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't imagine there are many people visiting South Yorkshire right now.

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/6268488.stm

Leon


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

The Forest of Dean is not too touristy. The towns and villages are pretty naff but the countryside is lovely. 

From there if you go up the Wye via Monmouth and Ross and on to Ludlow, Shrewsbury and Chester these are all towns off the London - Bath - Stratford tourist trail.

There is some remarkably pretty countryside just outside London in Surrey, Berks, Bucks and Herts which most people drive straight through at high speed on the way to somewhere else.

London at the weekend outside the obvious tourist magnets is quieter and still great.


----------

